# Need 'crypto libs' for bittornado [solved]

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I got a message when starting up the graphical bittornado client saying something about it wanting crypto libraries. What package need I install? I am not sure which package is required.

Best,

AlexLast edited by evoweiss on Fri Aug 15, 2008 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi there !

Well, did you install bittornado using a Gentoo ebuild, or manually ? Verify that you have pycrypto installed.

----------

## evoweiss

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> Hi there !
> 
> Well, did you install bittornado using a Gentoo ebuild, or manually ? Verify that you have pycrypto installed.

 

I used the ebuild install and pycrypto is shown as being installed on my system, too.

Alex

----------

## jeanfrancis

Well well, can you post the exact error message ? It'll help for "googling"  :Wink: 

----------

## evoweiss

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> Well well, can you post the exact error message ? It'll help for "googling" 

 

All it says is:

```
warning - crypto library not installed
```

It then goes away.

Best,

Alex

----------

## jeanfrancis

Found some code  :Wink: 

```

    False = 0

try:

    from Crypto.Cipher import ARC4

    CRYPTO_OK = True

except:

```

You may miss ARC4 in your kernel. Verify that you have it in the Cryptographic Options in your kernel configuration.

----------

## evoweiss

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> You may miss ARC4 in your kernel. Verify that you have it in the Cryptographic Options in your kernel configuration.

 

I'm recompiling now. How many of these cryptogrpahic options should be enabled anyway?

Alex

----------

## jeanfrancis

I'm not on my Gentoo box now so I can't post my config, but usually all the "needed" stuff is selected by default... ARC4 is kind of "standard" and I think it is enabled by default... Strange that yours was not, maybe a mistake when upgrading  :Smile: 

----------

## evoweiss

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> I'm not on my Gentoo box now so I can't post my config, but usually all the "needed" stuff is selected by default... ARC4 is kind of "standard" and I think it is enabled by default... Strange that yours was not, maybe a mistake when upgrading 

 

Ok, I'd appreciate it if you could tell me when you find out. It's odd, yes, that it didn't get selected by default.

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> I'm not on my Gentoo box now so I can't post my config, but usually all the "needed" stuff is selected by default... ARC4 is kind of "standard" and I think it is enabled by default... Strange that yours was not, maybe a mistake when upgrading 

 

Just wondering whether you got said information from your .config file yet.

Best,

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

Ah, problem... I tried compiling the kernel with the cryptolib mentioned, but the error persists even after rebooting. Guess there's more to activate. Anybody know what cryptolibs should be compiled into the kernel?

Alex

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi there !

Sorry, I was out of town without Internet since wednesday. Here is my crypto section :

```

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

```

I never modified it since my last install with 2008.0.

----------

## evoweiss

Hmmm... I thought I replied, but guess I didn't. Unfortunately, that didn't work. I still get the same error.

Best,

Alex

----------

## jeanfrancis

Well. emerge --info plz ?

Also, emerge -pv bittornado

Do you have openssl installed ?

Did you recompiled bittornado after enabling ARC4 in your kernel ?

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

Yes, openssl is installed and I recompiled bittornado. 

Here's the emerge --info output.

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 15 Aug 2008 17:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa asf audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding bzip2 bzlib cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl curlwrappers dbus divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg firefox fortran freetype freewnn gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap libnotify mad matroska mbox midi mikmod mime mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt qt-static qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session sox spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcltk tcpd texlive tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xine xml xorg xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia fbdev vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS
```

----------

## jeanfrancis

And did you recompile pycrypto ? 

Please post the output of emerge -pv pycrypto bittornado  :Smile: 

----------

## evoweiss

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> And did you recompile pycrypto ? 
> 
> Please post the output of emerge -pv pycrypto bittornado 

 

Bah... must have been that I didn't re-emerge pycrypto. Didn't know that was part of the deal. It works now, thanks a million!

Best,

Alex

----------

## jeanfrancis

Nice to read that  :Smile: .

pycrypto surely didn't install all "features" since your kernel didn't support ARC4.

Ahhh, Gentoo...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## evoweiss

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> Ahhh, Gentoo...  

 

It's not perfect, but considering the alternatives, I'm sticking with gentoo.

Alex

----------

## jeanfrancis

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

>  *jeanfrancis wrote:*   Ahhh, Gentoo...   
> 
> It's not perfect, but considering the alternatives, I'm sticking with gentoo.
> 
> Alex

 

And I like Gentoo the way "he" is  :Smile:  Hehe. I learn every day  :Razz: 

----------

## evoweiss

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> And I like Gentoo the way "he" is  Hehe. I learn every day 

 

I do, too, actually. Hence, when I get a new office machine in a bit, it'll run gentoo and run windows under vmware. I've definitely learned a lot from using gentoo, more than I thought would be possible.

Best,

Alex

----------

